# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  NRA courses

## The Freethinker

Got a groupon deal for a intro to handguns class - half price ($85). 

I already own a handgun, but this was a good deal and I'm going to shoot other types of revolvers and pistols.

Has anyone taken NRA classes? The academy where this class will take place has different classes for pistol and long gun shooting as well as knife defense. I would definitely be interested in a knife defense class at some point.

----------

